# Chevrolet Volt to be discontinued



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

General Motors is closing several assembly plants and discontinuing models built in those plants. The Chevrolet Volt is among them, along with the closely related Cruze.
Electrek: GM kills the Chevy Volt, shuts down factories, but accelerates EV investment

Although the Volt has been sold under other GM brand names, the right-hand-drive versions have already been discontinued, and it seems reasonable to assume that all variants of this car (including the Cadillac ELR) will be gone. A "crossover" style replacement has been rumoured, but is not coming any time soon.

Although the Volt is a plug-in hybrid - not a battery-electric car - it has been important in EV conversions due to the usefulness of its readily available and moderately sized battery, capable of substantial power output. With new production to end by March, the supply of salvaged battery packs will eventually dry up.


----------

